# Mozart-Forum



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

This looks like a cool site:

http://www.mozartforum.com/

However - I joined the forum over a month ago - but was never able to post as admin did not complete the final step and verify my registration. I eventually gave up and a few weeks later tried to login and now my user details are not even recognised.

Has anyone else had this problem? It's a shame as there are some interesting debates and discussion going on there and obviously from mozart devotees which suits me.


----------



## Very Senior Member (Jul 16, 2009)

Send admin a reminder. In its heyday, many years ago, it was very good but the best of its membership has long since cleared off, or don't bother posting. These days I think you'll find the place is a disappointment. It ought to be called "Babes in the Woods Forum For All Things Trivial about Mozart".


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, VSM, it's a disappointment and I think the main problem is that it's a 'one issue' forum; only one composer, and people run out of meaningful things to say after a while. In short, it's self-limiting.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

OK! Then I will stick it out here. It's more interesting to cross swords with people who can't stand Mozart anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't know that there would be too many who "can't stand Mozart"!! There would be something of interest for everybody, I would think (hope).

I've been involved in some interesting discussions on the MF, but a particular individual (who chased me around messageboards) launched into invective recently and I left. IMO, the biggest single issue with these music messageboards is inadequate moderation, but I notice there are laws now which help people fight trolling and abuse on the internet - and it's about time!! I've been driven away from 3 messageboards by the same individual, and it's unacceptable. Coincidentally, with each intelligent person who leaves because of these kinds of shenanigans and bullying the level of engagement has fallen commensurately!! They become mostly social clubs for the socially challenged - what an irony - with all sorts of drivel being written. Moderators have to be vigilant if they want their messageboards to be taken seriously.

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18404621


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Perhaps what we need is message boards which make you accountable!
It is easy to abuse when you can't be traced back.
I am a member of a forum where it is possible to trace identity - I got into an argument with one member and said something foolish - I was threatened with legal action by him on that board! I had the humiliation of having to issue a formal apology on that board as I had no desire to end up in court over a few hasty words. Subsequently I was much more careful in my posting content on all the boards I use!
However - I suspect that few boards would have members if there was no anonymity.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

You make a really intelligent point about anonymity. I write regular letters to our major metropolitan daily and they're never anonymous. Yesterday I got two very strong replies disagreeing with one of my letters and I don't mind that people know who I am or what I stand for because I don't insult people. I seriously doubt whether most people would take legal action over a messageboard, unless that involved actual threats of violence or intimidation. But the internet needs a wake-up call all the same. Because the technology is relatively 'young' it will take a while for the law to play catch-up, but it most definitely will.

It's such a shame that a few losers spoil the experience for a great many decent people, but life is like that. The internet seems to attract more than its fair share of narcissists and cranks. It's like going through the phone book and deciding to talk to somebody you don't know - there are risks. 

When I was a teacher it often happened that I disciplined a disruptive student in a way that he or she didn't like. One would say to me occasionally, "You can't speak like that to me; I'm going to sue you". With that I'd immediately draw 50cents from my pocket and tell the student to proceed immediately to the front office and call a lawyer for an appointment. I used to tell the student not to return to class without the appointment. In one such case a boy was lurking outside the classroom and I said, "have you made the appointment?" and he replied in a sulk, "OK, I'll do it your way. Can I come back inside now?" Pretty soon they got the idea. It's a game of bluff. Cheers


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I think he was bluffing - and I don't think he would have won - but all the same - I have a family and have to put them first so don't take chances with this type of thing and I am extra careful when posting on boards now - anonymous or not!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

Excellent decision! Cheers.


----------

